# PubMed- Low-FODMAP Diet for Irritable Bowel Syndrome: Is It Ready for Prime Time?



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Low-FODMAP Diet for Irritable Bowel Syndrome: Is It Ready for Prime Time?*

Dig Dis Sci. 2014 Nov 20;

Authors: Khan MA, Nusrat S, Khan MI, Nawras A, Bielefeldt K

Abstract
Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is a chronic gastrointestinal disease, which adversely affects the quality of life. Its prevalence has been reported to be around 10-15 % in North America and constitutes the most common cause for gastroenterology referral. Unfortunately, the pathophysiology of IBS is not completely understood. Not surprisingly, the management strategies can leave the patients with inadequate symptom control, making IBS a debilitating gastrointestinal syndrome. Dietary interventions as a treatment strategy for IBS have been recently evaluated. One such intervention includes dietary restriction of fermentable oligo-, di-, and monosaccharides and polyols (FODMAPs). FODMAPs define a group of short-chain carbohydrates that are incompletely absorbed in small intestine and later fermented in the colon. Evidence in the form of randomized controlled trials and observational studies have evaluated the mechanism of action and efficacy of low-FODMAP diet. This dietary intervention has showed promising results in symptom reduction in IBS patients. However, latest trials have also shown that the low-FODMAP diet is associated with marked changes in gut microbiota specifically reduction in microbiota with prebiotic properties. Implications of such changes on gastrointestinal health need to be further evaluated in future trials.

PMID: 25410635 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

